# Ami bios password problem



## itspecialist (May 29, 2002)

I have a laptop , which recently crashed due to a h/d failure

I have replaced the h/d and reinstalled the os, and other application software also avg anti virus , zone alarm firewall etc,,

and all runs fine

my problem is with the bios password

for some reason it won't accept the one it used to be set to , I have tried various other password supplied by the pc shop who supplied my h/d

it.s a Arima Motherboard, running ami bios version 1400

I know there are "Backdoor" / "Master " password as used by the manaufacturer but i've no idea what they are??

I have searched with Various search engines, and the ones found don't work, I have even tried the ami homepage , but there is nothing there about bios master passwords


does any one have any idea what these are???


spec info

Pentium III 800 mhz processor
arima motherboard
128mb Sdram
10gb seagate h/d
win2k pro
logitech cordless rf mouse
lexmark z13 printer 
3.5in floppy drive
20x cd rom drive
xircon isdn 2 real port adapter


any ideas guys 

thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

And the only thing that has changed is the hard drive? The hard drive alone will not make the password change as it is stored in the BIOS itself. Were you able to get into the BIOS after the hard drive change to change the drives settings in there? Just find a master password and change it to whatever you like. If it still does not hold the password after changing it there might be a problem with the on board battery.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It may be case sensitive as well........make sure you check your cap lock key.......


----------



## itspecialist (May 29, 2002)

yep caps lock if off..

and yeah only change is h/d

i don't know any master passwords for this version of ami bios

the ones I have found on vaious websites , don't work

any ideas

thanks

Ian


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, then, I'm not sure if anyone can help here, as to attempt to access a computer without the password would be against the forum rules.......there is NO way that the bios password would be changed by installing a new hard drive.......so.........


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *there is NO way that the bios password would be changed by installing a new hard drive....... *


Unless the clowns... err.... technicians shorted or
otherwise partially discharged the cmos battery in
the process.... 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, but MAC, wouldn't that reset without a password then???


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_______________________________________________
Sorry itspecialist,

I didn't realize at first that you were apparently
the one who changed the hard drive.

Something is a little strange here though....

You said:
*I have replaced the h/d and reinstalled the os,
and other application software also avg anti virus,
zone alarm firewall etc. and all runs fine *

How did you do all this without a password? 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Yes, but MAC, wouldn't that reset without a password then??? *


Not necessarily Candy... 

A low CMOS battery will sometimes cause more
problems than a dead one. A dead or removed
battery will reset to defaults, whereas a low
one may try to retain partially missing info.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmmm, how IS that possible?


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

______________________________________________
Hey Candy, 

When low voltage is supplied to the BIOS,
it still tries to retain the settings (up to a
point). But some info (password, hard drive
settings, etc.) may be partially lost or
corrupted as a result of insufficient power.

Most of the time when a battery reaches
this level, it runs completely down, but I
have an older computer that was driving
me nuts until I removed the battery. Some
settings would remain intact and others
would be way off.

Cheers, Mac


----------

